# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Test babinskiego

## goiaczek

Chcialabym zapytac o test babinskiego. Sama sprawdzilam czy mam ten odruch ale przy kazdej probie draznienia stopy nie mam zadnej reakcji. Moje stopy nie reaguja na zadne bodzce, palce nie zginaja sie ani w dol ani do gory. Dodam ze od paru lat mam problemy z dretwieniem konczyn, 3 lata temu trzydniowy epizod z zawrotami glowy i nietrzymaniem rownowagi na co lekarz powiedzial ze to wirus. Obecnie od tygodnia podobne objawy wrocily tzn, poblem z koordynacja ruchow, zawroty glowy zwlaszcza gdy schyle glowe w dol, zmeczenie i ciezkosc nog. Zaniepokoilo mnie teraz mrowienie na calym ciele tuz po zazyciu metronidazolu ktory przypisal mi stomatolog.pierwsza dawka i takie mrowienie?

----------


## jamesbt

Metronidazol... Nie powinno się go stosować w chorobach ośrodkowego układu nerwowego. Biorąc pod uwagę resztę objawów to tak, metronidazol może wywołać takie mrowienie, ale tak czy inaczej nie jest to nic pozytywnego.

----------


## jamesbt

Są inne objawy? Swędzenie na ciele? Ból głowy? Jeśli tak to jaki konkretnie? W którym miejscu, jak długo trwa, jak często? I ile masz lat? Jakieś problemy z koncentracją? Spowolnienie myślenia? Pogorszenie wzroku? Zaburzenia oddawania moczu? Zaburzenia oddawania stolca? Kiedy pochylasz głowę do przodu, co czujesz? Czujesz jakby przechodził ci prąd przez kręgosłup?

----------


## goiaczek

Mam 33 lata i jestem kobieta. Metronidazol wzielam tylko raz wczoraj i od razu pojawily sie mrowienia na calym ciele, bez wysypki czy innych objawow- jednak od tygodnia mam problem z zawrotami glowy, koordynacja ruchow jest dziwna, chwiejna, czuje ucisk z tylu glowy a gdy pochyle ja w dol mam lekkie zawroty.Gdy przekrecam glowa w prawo i lewo czuje trzeszczenie, szorowanie, przelewanie jakby plynu gdy krece glowa- ciezko to opisac ale tak to czuje.poza tym mam ociezale nogi, jestem zmeczona bez werwy.zero popedu seksualnego od bardzo dawna, zaburzenia wzroku tez, ostatnio dwa razy na godzine stracilam ostrosc i to mocno. Bylam na badaniu wzroku i jest ok. Mocz i stolec ok epizod z zatwardzeniem mialam 3 miesiace temu , przez 3 tygodnie zaparcie sle przeszlo, dodam ze 3 lata temu przez 3 dni mialam potezne zaburzenia rownowagi i zawroty glowy. Lecze sie rowniez na kregoslup mam fizjoterapie, ale boje sie ze mam objawy sm.

----------


## goiaczek

Ale pradu nie czuje na kregoslupie

----------


## jamesbt

W zasadzie wszystkie moje pytania były pod kątem SM. Widziałem, że już w innym wątku pytałaś o kwestię kręgosłupa a SM. To może być SM. Ale jeśli zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że twoje objawy pasują, to może też być trochę hipochondryzm. Idź do lekarza. Powiedz, że podejrzewasz u siebie SM. Że objawy się zgadzają i nie tylko ty tak sądzisz. Jeśli się na to uprzesz, to on skieruje cię na te badania - nie będzie maił wyjścia. Twój wiek też się zgadza, bo SM objawia się zazwyczaj między 20 a 30 rokiem życia i mniej więcej w tym okresie następują rzuty choroby. U większości chorych występuje też brak popędu płciowego. Mogłaby to być przewlekła postać SM, chociaż są też rzeczy które się nie zgadzają. W SM kiedy następuje rzut choroby, czyli dochodzi kolejny objaw, to rzadko kiedy się on wycofuje, zazwyczaj nasila się od momentu wystąpienia. U niektórych chorych występuje też ten objaw z uczuciem przechodzenia pradu. U ciebie wygląda to inaczej, więc to niekoniecznie musi być to. Tomografia głowy i MR może wykluczyć inne przyczyny mrowień i odrętwień. Musisz porozmawiać z twoim lekarzem i konkretnie powiedzieć, że oczekujesz od niego działania a nie zgadywanki. Tomografie robi się osobom, które mają mniej objawów niż ty, więc tobie tym bardziej można zrobić. I nie bierz tego wszystkiego nazbyt poważnie, nie przejmuj się tym. Póki nie zrobisz konkretnych badań to może być wszystko i praktycznie nic. Nie załamuj się. Zrób badania, działaj konkretnie i nie załamuj się.

----------


## goiaczek

Chcialabym jeszcze zapytac o te rzuty w sm. Co to dokladnie znaczy ze jest np drugi rzut, jak on moze wygladac w porownaniu do pierwszego i o co chodzi z objawami np pogorszenie wzroku, brak ostrosci, ze np mialam zawroty glowy i mam je jeszcze ale np co do wzroku to przez godzine zanim zaczely sie zawroty glowy stracilam ostrosc ale to minelo a zawroty glowy wciaz sa. Przepraszam ze pisze bez skladu i ladu ale sama nie wiem jak to ubrac w slowa, jesli chodzi o to niewycofywanie lub wycofywanie sie objawow

----------


## jamesbt

Rzut to inaczej pojawienie się nowego objawu lub dość znaczące nasilenie się objawu, który już istnieje. Jest to pojedynczy objaw lub grupa objawów występująca w tym samym czasie i pogarszająca stan neurologiczny. Żeby coś nazwać rzutem w SM musi to trwać ponad dobę i musi pogorszyć stan neurologiczny. Parogodzinne wystąpienie jakiegoś objawu nie jest rzutem SM i wtedy albo to inny rzut decyduje o tym, czy to SM, albo to zwyczajnie nie SM i trzeba znaleźć inną przyczynę. Występuje kilka postaci SM. W jednej z nich, kiedy wystąpi rzut, po niedługim czasie może on praktycznie zupełnie ustąpić, za to w innej odmianie SM może się on tylko nieznacznie osłabić i będzie już trwać. "Drugi rzut" znaczy, że wystąpił lub nasilił się kolejny objaw charakterystyczny dla SM. Ciężko powiedzieć jak on wygląda w stosunku do pierwszego. Nie jest powiedziane w jakiej kolejności występują dane objawy. Żeby zdiagnozować SM zazwyczaj przyjmuje się, że wystąpiły dwa rzuty i koniecznie przeprowadza się badanie rezonansem magnetycznym i szuka zmian charakterystycznych dla SM.
Trzeba też wykluczyć inne możliwości. Kiedy diagnozuje się SM wcześniej trzeba wykluczyć różne zakażenia, zmiany zwyrodnieniowe kręgów szyjnych i wiele innych. Jak już mówiłem zrobienie tomografii głowy czy  badanie rezonansem magnetycznym pozwoli wykluczyć inne przyczyny takich neurologicznych problemów. To co musisz zrobić to nie załamywać się. Jeśli teraz dopadnie cię hipochondryzm, to może się pojawić parę dodatkowych objawów, które stworzy twoja psychika. Idź do lekarza i porozmawiaj z nim o tym. Poproś o badania, tak jak pisałem we wcześniejszym poście.

----------


## goiaczek

Dzieki Ci bardzo za odpowiedzi, to prawda boje sie i zamiast cieszyc sie swietami czekam na wizyte u lekarza z nadzieja ze to moj kregoslup plata mi figle ktore fizjoterapia naprawie. James, Tobie Wesolych i Zdrowych Swiat zycze:-)

----------


## jamesbt

Sprawdźcie wpierw najprostsze rzeczy. Kręgosłup może być powodem wielu rzeczy, a reszta równie dobrze może być psychiką. Taka drobna rada ode mnie...nie daj się uczuciu zbagatelizowania. Niektórzy lekarze mają tak, że dla nich wszystko to katar, albo psychika. Uprzyj się na jakieś fajniejsze badanie, albo na konkretniejszą diagnozę niż tylko zbywanie wszystkiego 'katarem'. Będzie ok.

----------


## goiaczek

Dzieki,posprawdzam wszystko:-)

----------


## goiaczek

Jeszcze jedno pytanie." Rzut jest to pojedynczy objaw lub grupa objawow wystepujaca w tym samym czasie" - nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem, ale np wczoraj ale tylko przez ok 1,5 godziny mialam wrazenie ze podniebienie mi sie dziwnie znieczulilo, ciezko bylo mi przelykac, to samo mam dzis - czy to moze byc cos zwiazanego z sm tkz rzut czy nerwowe?

----------


## jamesbt

Jeśli choruje się na SM wiele rzeczy może być z tym związane. Ale równie dobrze może być to na tle nerwowym, czy też może być to zupełnie inna grupa objawów neurologicznych, które nie dotyczą SM, np.jakieś niezależne od domniemanego SM zaburzenie czucia. Dlatego SM nie diagnozuje się tylko po objawach ale bardzo ważne jest też poszukanie charakterystycznych zmian w mózgu itd.

----------


## goiaczek

Czyli to ze jakis objaw mam np przez godzine, a nie np przez dobe to tez mozna by bylo nazwac rzutem w sm?

----------


## jamesbt

Nie można tego nazwać rzutem. Ale może być to spowodowane SM, jednak nie musi. Czyli na tą chwilę niewiadoma. Żeby dowiedzieć się czy to SM warto zrobić rezonans magnetyczny głowy albo chociaż badanie płynu mózgowo-rdzeniowego.

----------


## goiaczek

Bylam dzisiaj u lekarza- powiedzial to samo co ty mi napisales... Rezonans i neurolog. Podejrzewa u mnie wady zwyrodnieniowe kregoslupa ale chce miec pewnosc dlatego rezonans. Czekam wiec niecierpliwie. Dzieki Ci za porady:-) pozdrawiam

----------


## jamesbt

To jest dobry ruch. Wady zwyrodnieniowe kręgosłupa także mogą powodować twoje objawy, może do nich dokładać twoja przestraszona psychika i wtedy wygląda to bardziej na SM, a wcale nim być nie musi. Daj znać kiedy będziesz mieć wyniki.

----------


## goiaczek

Jestem po pierwszej wizycie u neurologa. Badanie odruchow neurologicznych dobrze- lekarz powiedzial ze ciut nadpobudliwe mam te odruchy ale dobre. Mimo wszystko dostalam skierowanie na rezonans glowy i kregoslupa szyjnego, pobrali mi krew w tym na tarczyce, na cos zwiazanego z reumatyzmem... I znow czekam, ale mam juz dosc, nie czuje sie dobrze.

----------


## goiaczek

Witam raz jeszcze.Mimo ze nie mam jeszcze ani wynikow krwi, wciaz czekam na rezonans to postanowilam napisac bo nie wiem co robic. Dwa tygodnie temu przez ok 4 dni dokuczlo mi delikatne znieczulenie podniebienia i jezyka, jednoczesnie brak czucia lewej reki i nogi- poszlam do lekarza ale ten powiedzial ze musimy czekac na rezonans i ze on nic tu nie moze pomoc.Zmierzyl tylko cisnienie i wsio.Wczoraj w pracy bardzo ciezko pracowalam, nadzwigalam sie ciezkich kartonow i od poludnia myslalam ze zwariuje, zaczely przechodzic mnie bardzo nieprzyjemne prady.Na stojaco i siedzaco. Najbardziej w okolicy pachwiny i nogach.Jak stalam i pochylilam glowe to prad w prawej stopie sie pojawial.Nie czuje tego pradu w zdluz kregoslupa przy pochyleniu glowy sle mimo to te co mam sa straszne.Wrocilam do domu polozylam sie i lepiej.Dzis nie poszlam do pracy i jest lepiej.Czuje jakby lekkie wibrowanie w ciele ale jest lepiej.I moje pytanie- jak moge sobie pomoc bo wiem ze jak pojde do lekarza to uslysze ze mam czekac na rezonans.Prosze o porade.

----------


## goiaczek

Hej James, odebralam rezonans glowy i jest czysty, neurolog raz jeszcze badal odruchy i sa dobre, powiedzial ze nie mam sm:-) przyczyna moze lezec w kregoslupie lub innych niedoborach.:-) pozdrawiam

----------


## goiaczek

I jeszcze raz dziekuje ze Twoja pomoc:-)

----------


## jamesbt

Nie ma za co... Twój lekarz chyba idzie w dobrą stronę, więc ja już nie jestem potrzebny. Powodzenia.

----------

